# Hello All & Seamaster Trouble



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello everyone,

this is my first post here, i am very new to electronic watches and this Omega is my first, i just really liked the look of it and it felt nice and heavy, i am 37 living in "sunny"  Devon, where i am a teacher.

i apologise in advance if this has been covered many times before, i have read similar posts regarding similar problems, i just bought an Omega Seamaster Electronic, it has stopped running completely, it was humming, but not anymore. Also the day has now stuck, the date changes, the hands do not move either to change the time and the crown just pulls out. I have attached a short movie clip so you can see what i am prob not explaining very well.:

http://s338.photobucket.com/albums/n437/th...nt=MOV01723.flv

i would appreciate any advice on where to go next, i like this watch and would like to get it running.

Cheers.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Wampa..

Shame its causing you trouble...

There are 2 guys on the forum that work on these:

Silver Hawk Web site here

and

KEITH T

Im sure one or the other will come along and have a chat......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: Enjoy your stay.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to :rltb:

Sorry can't really add much to your post, just hope that you get it sorted soon


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcomes, looking forward to hopefully getting this watch up and running, this could be my new (and expensive) collecting focus, this is currently vintage toys, Star Wars in particular, hence my name, my real name is ebon if anyone feels daft calling me "wampa"!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

wampa said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes, looking forward to hopefully getting this watch up and running, this could be my new (and expensive) collecting focus, this is currently vintage toys, Star Wars in particular, hence my name, my real name is ebon if anyone feels daft calling me "wampa"!


Ebon,

If you want to email me, I may be able to help.....


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Ebon,
> 
> If you want to email me, I may be able to help.....


Paul,

thank you , i already did it through your website!

i will try this email addy too

ebon


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome...

Whereabouts in Deb'n are you; I'm in Exeter myself... work all over the county, and if your school has a computer network it may be one of ours!

Not sunny today.....


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

chris l said:


> Hello and welcome...
> 
> Whereabouts in Deb'n are you; I'm in Exeter myself... work all over the county, and if your school has a computer network it may be one of ours!
> 
> Not sunny today.....


hey

i am bishops tawton, our computer network is specially generated by our computer techy-"Data" (AKA Gerald) top guy, just DONT TOUCH THE SERVER!!! 

not sunny this summer so far 

eb


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to The Watch Forum Ebon :rltb:

You are in safe hands here


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Welcome to The Watch Forum Ebon :rltb:
> 
> You are in safe hands here


Ta, but which hands are they?...the hour or the minute...budum :blush: sorry, i'll get my coat


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

A big thanks to Paul, Seamaster is running and fixed and due back tomorrow 

As a bonus the seller has refunded the total cost of the repairs too 

Really looking forward to getting it back, a big thanks everyone here for pointing me in the right direction

ebon


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: Result! Well done Ebon and don't forget to post some pics on its return.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> :thumbsup: Result! Well done Ebon and don't forget to post some pics on its return.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Here it is, just had strap fitted:

http://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n437/th...tuff/omega1.jpg

http://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n437/th...tuff/omega3.jpg

http://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n437/th...tuff/omega4.jpg

Now, i am really new to this so i would appreciate peoples input on a few things;

firstly, what about this thick rubber strap, it's obviously not original but i liked it because the watch is really chunky, but what do you guys think-honestly?

also, since i joined this forum i have seen watches i had never even heard of and i like what i see, do i sell this Omega to buy another (more expensive ) watch, or should i just calm down a little, stick with this one for a while? I havent got a focus at the moment or a depth of knowledge, i am purely going on what i enjoy the look of.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

wampa said:


> Now, i am really new to this so i would appreciate peoples input on a few things;
> 
> firstly, what about this thick rubber strap, it's obviously not original but i liked it because the watch is really chunky, but what do you guys think-honestly?


I think it look fines on that rubber strap...and probably better than a leather one. Personally, I'd prefer to see it on the original Omega bracelet but I don't really get on with metal bracelets and I bet the rubber one is more comfortable.



wampa said:


> since i joined this forum i have seen watches i had never even heard of and i like what i see, do i sell this Omega to buy another (more expensive ) watch, or should i just calm down a little, stick with this one for a while? I havent got a focus at the moment or a depth of knowledge, i am purely going on what i enjoy the look of.


If your purchase of this F300 was just based on what you enjoy the look of, you have pretty good taste IMO! Most people buy a few mechanicals (manual or autos) when they start getting into vintage watches and then "discover" the hummers and maybe add one to their collection. I'd keep the F300 and buy something in addition ... assuming finances allow that.


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> If your purchase of this F300 was just based on what you enjoy the look of, you have pretty good taste IMO! Most people buy a few mechanicals (manual or autos) when they start getting into vintage watches and then "discover" the hummers and maybe add one to their collection. I'd keep the F300 and buy something in addition ... assuming finances allow that.


i must seem pretty shallow to you guys, as there is much more to a watch than purely looks but the f300 has a simple design that really appealled, plus the sellers photos were really great, showed watch off to its full potential.

i think after getting it repaired, thanks again Paul, i should keep it, i should maybe wait on the next buy, there are obviously many lovely watches out there i know nothing about, i really do think that this could be a VERY expensive hobby, but a very cool one!

People get this strange look in their eye when i talk about vintage star wars (they are thinking you total GEEK-which i am!), but watches, they are very nice.


----------

